# Maid Helper-Salary



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

What is the current normal salary for a live in Maid

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here are the national minimums but this is the Philippines so who sticks to them.

SEC 24. Minimum Wage. – The minimum wage of domestic workers shall not be less than the following:

(a) Two thousand five hundred pesos (P2,500.00) a month for those employed in the National Capital Region (NCR);

(b) Two thousand pesos (P2,000.00) a month for those employed in chartered cities and first class municipalities; and

(c) One thousand five hundred pesos (P1,500.00) a month for those employed in other municipalities.

You would probably need to pay their SSS and Philhealth on top. You will probably feed them as well.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Maids (been there done that)*



HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What is the current normal salary for a live in Maid
> 
> ...


It's gonna cost you more than what's advertised, it's not cheap and you'll need to care of the maid just like a family member, so one more mouth to feed, health care put clothes on the works and another concern for your safety in the house, do you want to put your trust in a stranger and if it's family things disappear little by little. "Been there done that" and it ain't worth the trouble. 

Another note if she's pretty and something happens between you and her, your looking at Blackmail and eventually deportation and black listing. Municipality I currently live in, there was 3 of us the other two guys were taken out by the maids, fooling around both maids ended up pregnant, both of these guys had business and were here for nearly two decades one was British the other German, I'm the only full time expat. :eyebrows:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Personnally I would avoid a live in maid. Best just employ someone or someones to do certain defined tasks on a regular basis then you have no responsibilities.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What is the current normal salary for a live in Maid
> 
> ...


We paid our previous maid 4,500 in baguio ... and paid 1 year SSS and Phil health.

She got a pay rise to 6k before she was too busy on Facebook with her Pakistani and Indian friends ...friends she never met in real life. And started posting pictures of our house, kids etc and she got her marching orders ... told her to keep the sss and Phil health contribution as gift. Though proudly she insisted she wanted to pay it all back ...

The current one came at 5k but other half made it 9 k when we found out her two kids stopped college ... now her two kids are attending college and she's from baguio as well ..

A word of caution 

We had a maid candidate, claiming to be from Laguna.. turned up and promised to bring the NBI and barangay clearance next day

We told her to come back the next day with the papers

Only when she left we realised while seeing the house she flicked a wallet about 10k plus some identity cards ...

Alas cops said nothing can be done since they don't even know if that's her real name in the bio data And no national id means we may be sued if we accuse the wrong person ... 

And her address maybe false too we don't have cctv and even with cctv next to impossible to find her unless you publish a reward .. and reward Will also attract strangers trying to help themselves to your money ... happens regularly ..

And when I related this story to a Filipino friend over a beer he said how they recruit maids 

They visit the address to make sure she really lived there and should something go missing in the house or the Maid vanishes send a cop to arrest another family member or her child till she returns what she took. Cruel but that's life in Philippines 
Btw we found our nannies through Midland courier ...


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

aah the " helper/maid " problem.
my wife wanted a maid ( well I did so my wife could have a rest from doing this and doing that )
The wifes Mother is old and often gets ill now so my wifes time was caring for the mother household chores for 2 houses,shopping etc etc and my wife being a Diabetic I kept insisting she got a helper !
Eventually she gave in !! when word spread through the area that a Helper was wanted and the husband was a " ****** " there were several applications !!
But my wife interviewed them in the Mothers home, one applicant wanted us to provide her with
a specific list ! I.E hair shampoo-toothpaste-and safeguard soap-and she wanted a shower and daily breakfast before she even started work !!
we now have a helper who is paid 2500 php a month and we give her food for her children etc as well. she is not allowed inside our home unless one of us is there and we always lock it when we go out shopping etc.
The problem is though my wife still does the washing by hand and washing m/c and she often goes early to the market as the helper seems to buy more than she is asked to ! ( so she can take it home ) I am still wondering if having a helper is a good thing as my wife is still doing what she did before.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone here Successfully hired a family member as the maid (or YaYa), one that you obviously trusted to do so And it worked out Ok? My wife likely wants to hire her sister when we move back with our then to be 2 yr old, but I'm wondering. Sister is dependable and trustworthy with our stuff and $ in past, plus we take good care of the immediate family where she lives now at age 27, But we've sent her to beautician school and still not working, while I said it's time to go be an OFW for couple yrs then until we do actually move back. I've seen no movement on that so far....says waiting on her instructor from the school who was to provide leads. Does this mean I need to pay the instructor to hook her up for some overseas beautician job such as in Kuwait, etc? Also, since she's only 2 yrs apart from my wife in age, they grew up together and essentially are best friends. So, what to do??? :juggle:


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

where I live there are several Beauticians who do home visits all it takes is a few flyers.
one of them Goes to the sisters college 2 days a week and has regular student and teacher customers


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Nickleback99 said:


> Has anyone here Successfully hired a family member as the maid (or YaYa), one that you obviously trusted to do so And it worked out Ok?


Our other temporary nanny was a relative whose husband was jobless and they have 4 kids .. 

As long as you pay a fair salary (7k and above) and manage it's fine.. don't treat them as nanny .. they are family after all. ..

Works for us but a lot of folks complicate stuff as relative = problems of relatives too ...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

We pay our live in maid 4000 php plus we buy the food personal items(shampoo, soap toothpaste). 
As mentioned many folks prefer someone who does not live in. here is my thought on that. First they must be local. So they have family and friends who are near. Maybe some of the unsavory type folks.
Next transportation if you pay them little how they going to get back and forth? Or are you paying for that? 
Sometime after you go shopping you may need them but they are not available because they are home. 
So myself I prefer a live in maid. Now that's not to say they don't have some unsavory friends near by either.
Also we have CCTV in every room that is not locked plus the dirty kitchen. When they leave the estate they must present a pass to the guard with our signature. 
I ONLY TRUST MY WIFE.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Helper that helps themselves*



expatuk2015 said:


> aah the " helper/maid " problem.
> my wife wanted a maid ( well I did so my wife could have a rest from doing this and doing that )
> The wifes Mother is old and often gets ill now so my wifes time was caring for the mother household chores for 2 houses,shopping etc etc and my wife being a Diabetic I kept insisting she got a helper !
> Eventually she gave in !! when word spread through the area that a Helper was wanted and the husband was a " ****** " there were several applications !!
> ...


Interesting to hear all the many issue's you've had as well as other expats, I have so many I could write a book. 

Try to buy your wife a very nice washing machine and the correct detergent for automatic washing machines, one that rinses and washes maybe she'll give up most of the hand washing, some items will still need to be hand washed but not the whole load.

After years of dealing with hoarders, neighbors, visitors, thieves and in-laws, lessons learned....they all carry multiple small plastic bags in their wallets, handbags and pockets, so your products get taken little by little if you don't know your budget costs or haven't tracked them you won't understand why you keep spending more and more for food items, soaps (all forms of soap).

Visitors, guests, in-laws and maids that make several trips to and from the house, it's another sign your products are getting redistributed. Don't forget your light bulbs they seem to always be broken or not working or completely missing (switching them out)....ha ha, had a visitor take our bathroom light bulb and vanish, she was an elderly best friend of our in-laws, she also has been caught taking bottles of liquor.

You don't pay the maid well enough or have an issue or what ever and your kid comes up missing, that's the main problems with hiring help, the maid will return to her province with the child she's been caring for, they fall in love with the child also and so they take the baby, happens all the time, you'll probably never see that child again, there are so many red flags with maids and don't forget security guards.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Maids and In-law maids alway's a downer*



Nickleback99 said:


> Has anyone here Successfully hired a family member as the maid (or YaYa), one that you obviously trusted to do so And it worked out Ok? My wife likely wants to hire her sister when we move back with our then to be 2 yr old, but I'm wondering. Sister is dependable and trustworthy with our stuff and $ in past, plus we take good care of the immediate family where she lives now at age 27, But we've sent her to beautician school and still not working, while I said it's time to go be an OFW for couple yrs then until we do actually move back. I've seen no movement on that so far....says waiting on her instructor from the school who was to provide leads. Does this mean I need to pay the instructor to hook her up for some overseas beautician job such as in Kuwait, etc? Also, since she's only 2 yrs apart from my wife in age, they grew up together and essentially are best friends. So, what to do??? :juggle:


Never, that's never happened and there's a reason, even if you do hire a semi honest maid the in-laws will be running the show, unless your here to watch things like a "Hawk". In-laws are a force to recon with, they plot they plan they win every single time and the loser will always be the expat, there's so many scams that you'll go from one scam to the next, you'll change the maid and it's another cycle.

Make your home as modern and easy to work with as possible and you won't need someone to do your chores, trouble is that many of our wife's are used to hand and foot treatment, get me a glass of water, get me this get me that, they're used to maid service (I had to go there but its fact for most).


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Automatic washing M/C was one of the first things I persuaded the little woman to buy but yes she still pre-washes all the whites by hand using a wooden banger !!
Regarding neighbours and the little plastic bags, on the brother-in-laws wake there was an elderly couple who came every day ,and one of the other neighbours noticed them putting food into their pockets along with pks of 3-in1 coffee etc.
we used to leave the Human gate open for the builders to go to the store as the wife did not want to give them a key.The door bell cable got eaten by rats. and as the gate was open often people would pop their heads through the gate so I put up a cctv camera with a speaker that sent an alarm to the pc if anyone entered a certain part of the car port was funny to see the look on their faces when we said hello to them !! we have a maid now and again the wife and mother says they are not very happy with her, so the whole process will start again !


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Washing Machine got a good one 2 years ago. Been used maybe 3 times. My wife says the clothes don't get cleaned, better to do it by hand. I disagree with her but then I don't do the laundry. Even when we were in Kuwait and no maid she washed clothes by hand except the big blankets. Like I don't think T-shirts need to be ironed, but mine are pressed and laid smoothly in the closet, until I grab it and sling it on my back. Seems like a waste of time like hand washing but hey again I don't do the laundry. Now I can see her hand washing her unmentionables.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Made me smile reading this MCalleyboy !!
My Filipino family are all good I must be one of the lucky ones !
my wife being bought up into a poor family ( father died aged 40yrs ) the mother had to bring up 9 children ! and she did a B.....y good job of it !
My wife bless her when she arrived in the UK did everything for me !
woke me up Mon-Fri for breakfast-prepared my clothes and packed lunch for work.
And being the UK with many cold and frosty mornings she would even pour warm water onto my vans windows to get the frost off before I drove off ! then she went off to work herself for a full days work, and she is still the same now almost non stop, she even gets up sometimes at 3-4 am to do the household accounts !! 
The Philippines for me is a real Paradise , its saturday so later on I will be sitting in my rocking chair
drinking a nice san mig Apple beer looking out across Laguna De Bay !


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> .
> You don't pay the maid well enough or have an issue or what ever and your kid comes up missing, that's the main problems with hiring help, the maid will return to her province with the child she's been caring for, they fall in love with the child also and so they take the baby, happens all the time, you'll probably never see that child again, there are so many red flags with maids and don't forget security guards.


That's a scary reality .

When we kicked our previous nanny she wanted to visit us.

We just told her no, and no, especially since she claimed to be working in manila now, we told her nicely, don't waste money to travel all the way to baguio 

And told the neighbours to tell her all went to the province ... 

No means no.

Though the in laws are soft hearted at times ... and still entertain their former nannies and maids... we don't ...


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I started to write here in response. Then after reviewing my data, I felt I better not submit my numbers. The reason is: if the pay is too low, it may be illegal; I do not know. See, the going rate for hired help in my area as set BY the workers themselves is dirt-cheap. Anyone here knows if there is a legal minimum wage for domestic help?


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Re. wives who still insist on hand-washing clothes in spite of owning a washing machine : this is very common in my area. :confused2:
The reasons are varied : this first one stands out: only hand washing TRULY rids the clothes of dirt / stains 
Other reasons may be: force of habit; for some, a form of mental therapy; an escape from less desirable chores; force of habit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Palawenio said:


> Re. wives who still insist on hand-washing clothes in spite of owning a washing machine : this is very common in my area. :confused2:
> The reasons are varied : this first one stands out: only hand washing TRULY rids the clothes of dirt / stains
> Other reasons may be: force of habit; for some, a form of mental therapy; an escape from less desirable chores; force of habit.


After using an automatic washing machine for the past 19 years I don't think my wife will be getting her hands wet anytime soon.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Palawenio said:


> Re. wives who still insist on hand-washing clothes in spite of owning a washing machine : this is very common in my area. :confused2:
> The reasons are varied : this first one stands out: only hand washing TRULY rids the clothes of dirt / stains
> Other reasons may be: force of habit; for some, *a form of mental therapy*; an escape from less desirable chores; force of habit.


Mental therapy... I like that and for many, it may be just the ticket and save some of us expats the cost of sending 
them to a "shrink" on a regular basis :behindsofa:..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Mental therapy... I like that and for many, it may be just the ticket and save some of us expats the cost of sending
> them to a "shrink" on a regular basis :behindsofa:..


It's girl/social time for many of them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> It's girl/social time for many of them.


Yea, but if it's like at my place; while they have their social activity the entire patio and half of the province looks like the flood of 1812! Hahaha..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Palawenio said:


> Anyone here knows if there is a legal minimum wage for domestic help?


DOLE says 4,000 I think ... plus SSS and Philhealth 

I am trying to recall when I placed ad in the local paper the paper folks mentioned it ... 99.9% I recall 4,000


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> DOLE says 4,000 I think ... plus SSS and Philhealth
> 
> I am trying to recall when I placed ad in the local paper the paper folks mentioned it ... 99.9% I recall 4,000


If you look at post #2 you will see I listed the goverment minimums.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Yea, but if it's like at my place; while they have their social activity the entire patio and half of the province looks like the flood of 1812! Hahaha..


Many i know dont pay govt min. MANY


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Many i know dont pay govt min. MANY


That's very true-but here's the kicker. First time the maid gets angry at the employer or is fired, they will go straight to the labor office and file charges for being under paid and your tail will be in the sling.
One thing the locals are good at is getting even in any way possible. So why risk serious problems? If we can't afford to pay them a decent (legal) livable salary it's best to do the cleaning and laundry ourselves.

Besides that, we were brought up in our own country to treat people well. Why then would be come here and do just the opposite? Just makes no sense..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> That's very true-but here's the kicker. First time the maid gets angry at the employer or is fired, they will go straight to the labor office and file charges for being under paid and your tail will be in the sling.
> One thing the locals are good at is getting even in any way possible. So why risk serious problems? If we can't afford to pay them a decent (legal) livable salary it's best to do the cleaning and laundry ourselves.
> 
> Besides that, we were brought up in our own country to treat people well. Why then would be come here and do just the opposite? Just makes no sense..


Absolutely as the old saying goes you get what you pay for. How many times you got interviewed and refused the job because you though the salary was too low.
DON'T even try to compare to U.S. at 670 peso an hour. As Jet said if you can't give them a decent wage best to do it yourself.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> That's very true-but here's the kicker. First time the maid gets angry at the employer or is fired, they will go straight to the labor office and file charges for being under paid and your tail will be in the sling.
> One thing the locals are good at is getting even in any way possible. So why risk serious problems? If we can't afford to pay them a decent (legal) livable salary it's best to do the cleaning and laundry ourselves.
> 
> Besides that, we were brought up in our own country to treat people well. Why then would be come here and do just the opposite? Just makes no sense..


Im talking about how filipino employers pay them. I never had a maid in usa...wouldnt have one in pinas. If we cant do ourselves then its time to hang it up


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

How many know there's a law at least outside Manila or another major city maybe? I doubt few of the little educated province girls that end up being housekeepers do.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How many know there's a law at least outside Manila or another major city maybe? I doubt few of the little educated province girls that end up being housekeepers do.


I was shocked to learn that all of our In-laws are getting government assistance for their kids (school age) 3,000 peso's a month. Poor people know all the tricks on where the hand outs are and most are deeply involved with the barangays, it's one of the requirements if you get money from the government so they're very well informed.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I was shocked to learn that all of our In-laws are getting government assistance for their kids (school age) 3,000 peso's a month. Poor people know all the tricks on where the hand outs are and most are deeply involved with the barangays, it's one of the requirements if you get money from the government so they're very well informed.


My inlaws pay for everything....college educations paid with rice.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> If you look at post #2 you will see I listed the goverment minimums.


I was trying to recall what the recommended salary was, when you publish an ad for kasambahay in the Baguio Newspaper, they give you some of the dos and don'ts when employing a kasambahay .... 

*cvgtpc1*: with rampant unemployment, you are spoilt for choices, if you want a maid

We have candidates, 1) masters student in local Uni, 2) nursing student who gave up studies half way through, 3) our neighbour's nanny has paused her masters in early childhood education, and on and on !

Some are diligent in saving money and getting back to Uni, but most don't as the family keeps asking money .. 

And in any case, see the extremely discriminative hiring practices - in malls, for example, not more than 27 years old, height/weight etc, and then out of the 9,000 or so, after deduction for uniform and all, then take home is less than 5K sometimes

Even call center crew, initially attracted by the 15K plus salary find out their take home is less than 10K after deductions.

As said, our current nanny has kids going to school and the husband MIA ! 

*Jet Lag*: about treating people better, you learn quickly if you pay your home country rates, the natives will become wise to the fact that you have an unlimited supply of cash. Of course, paying local rates at time is beyond comprehension, but for me, pay something better than local rates. But not too high, because when it comes to find a replacement, the former worker would have spread the news that you are paying well, so ask higher

Not that it has to be that bad, but if you can control the ground info, it's not an issue

As I said, we are paying the current one 9k and we know the results, her kids back in school, and as she is from Baguio, she is not that greedy (or - is there another term ? ) and she is grateful for the support for her family

Not many are like that, many will see that you can afford more and go on to start borrowing, and then vanish one day. Our neighbours all have been through that- including one who paid her nanny a bit higher as the employer was working for a korean school, soon the nanny wanted money to renew her passport, this and that and about 30K in loan and she just took off .. never to heard of from, and her phone number just went off line !


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the things that is so very important to remember when it comes to a maid/housekeeper/nanny is that #1, they are not a friend, they are an employee. #2, they are there in your house to perform a job, not to socialize, #3, they are NOT a skilled laborer, therefore they will NOT be earning $350/$450 pesos per day, #4, they must be totally and completely honest and trustworthy, if they steal just one peso worth of anything that is your property, they can go to prison for 12 years, 6 months, and they don't get time off for good behavior not a reduced prison sentence, #5, they cannot have visitors, friends or family over. They must remember one rule, 'No work, no pay, no pay, no eat, no eat, you go patay.'


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Im talking about how filipino employers pay them. I never had a maid in usa...wouldnt have one in pinas. If we cant do ourselves then its time to hang it up


(Quote) That's very true-but here's the kicker. First time the maid gets angry at the employer or is fired, they will go straight to the labor office and file charges for being under paid and your tail will be in the sling.
One thing the locals are good at is getting even in any way possible. So why risk serious problems? If we can't afford to pay them a decent (legal) livable salary it's best to do the cleaning and laundry ourselves. 
Besides that, we were brought up in our own country to treat people well. Why then would be come here and do just the opposite? Just makes no sense.. 
(Quote)



I think from my end, what I'm aiming to do if we use her sis is to then make her Work for her $ vice staying at home with mom and dad, simply benefiting from what we send, although she does do a good bit there. As the youngest daughter and only one younger brother, I think that in the culture, there is some expectation the youngest then stays home and takes care of aging parents (?) I know I've seen that in some other families. Paying her $100+ per month plus room/board/med insurance is not going to dent my retirement pocketbook much. Mom makes them All work at home, that don't have a real wage job , doing something such as laundry for All in home, Cleaning and Cooking, plus she's always jumping in too; so, there's some level of work ethic there, just that nobody is setting world on fire looking elsewhere that don't have jobs. My wife previously worked in a box factory like 72 hrs per week for small wages of course, before She is the Only one that took the risk (and it was a Risk I don't think she quite understood completely) going to work in Japan, benefitting everyone else. Fortunately I was able to get her out of that situation pretty quickly and well, here we are 8 yrs later. I think bottom line in any relative "working" is exactly what others have said...It's WORK, not social time or girl/sis gala gala time. As long as all the stuff I want done, Gets done, and not there 24/7, I'm okay with it. As for honesty, They've all had the "opportunity" to steal from us or me when there, and they' ve not touched one single peso, jewelry or otherwise. In that regard, I Know I'm LUCKY w/ this crew. Heck, figure everything in life has some risk and I'd rather trust someone I Know (and proven trust worthy) than someone completely strange to me that has little plastic bags in the purse and itchy fingers for my stuff!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> (Quote) That's very true-but here's the kicker. First time the maid gets angry at the employer or is fired, they will go straight to the labor office and file charges for being under paid and your tail will be in the sling.
> One thing the locals are good at is getting even in any way possible. So why risk serious problems? If we can't afford to pay them a decent (legal) livable salary it's best to do the cleaning and laundry ourselves.
> Besides that, we were brought up in our own country to treat people well. Why then would be come here and do just the opposite? Just makes no sense..
> (Quote)
> ...


Ive known filipinos to take on family and close friends ad yaya and pay them nothing except room board and medical. I always thought it was in very poor taste.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Ive known filipinos to take on family and close friends ad yaya and pay them nothing except room board and medical. I always thought it was in very poor taste.


I take it you mean not paying them? Yeah, I'd never do that as far as no salary.... Would be kind of insulting And I want her to get a life some point, Although I expect she'd just hang with Sis after I kick the bucket one day. From reading on here, I'm figuring $150 or so, depending on what all she's to do, plus the other mentioned expenses. Try not to freeze up there in North country!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> I take it you mean not paying them? Yeah, I'd never do that as far as no salary.... Would be kind of insulting And I want her to get a life some point, Although I expect she'd just hang with Sis after I kick the bucket one day. From reading on here, I'm figuring $150 or so, depending on what all she's to do, plus the other mentioned expenses. Try not to freeze up there in North country!


I would never take on a yaya excrpt wifes sis or mom to babysit.....cant trust filipinos wife says.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Everyone for the comments advice and insight


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> I would never take on a yaya excrpt wifes sis or mom to babysit.....cant trust filipinos wife says.


I'm probably not conveying well the ya ya thing. Don't want a full nanny or whatever. ..would be pretty much what you say here, far as any child care goes, is some babysitting, when we go out very occasionally. That's in addition to some "maid" work If that's what wife and she agree to. Thanks. Lots to figure out, And how to do it. Bottom line,money paid has to be Earned


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> Ive known filipinos to take on family and close friends ad yaya and pay them nothing except room board and medical. I always thought it was in very poor taste.


Vs the relative / family / close friend who is jobless and nearly starving ?

If it's family and they stay I have seen the boarder doesn't just eat and sleep. They do get involved in house work though it's a very grey area that I would prefer to let the Filipino relatives manage that giving my 2 cents and upsetting their social order

Been there, seen that, like a few relatives kids who stayed as they were going to SLU..and evenings after work they do.help wash dishes, cook, clean etc.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

simonsays said:


> Vs the relative / family / close friend who is jobless and nearly starving ?
> 
> If it's family and they stay I have seen the boarder doesn't just eat and sleep. They do get involved in house work though it's a very grey area that I would prefer to let the Filipino relatives manage that giving my 2 cents and upsetting their social order
> 
> Been there, seen that, like a few relatives kids who stayed as they were going to SLU..and evenings after work they do.help wash dishes, cook, clean etc.


Thats the dilemma and fine line. Best for foreigner to stay out of those things.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> Thats the dilemma and fine line. Best for foreigner to stay out of those things.


Precisely 

Don't upset the social order by introducing your beliefs and customs ... in a foreign country !!!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

simonsays said:


> Vs the relative / family / close friend who is jobless and nearly starving ?
> 
> If it's family and they stay I have seen the boarder doesn't just eat and sleep. They do get involved in house work though it's a very grey area that I would prefer to let the Filipino relatives manage that giving my 2 cents and upsetting their social order
> 
> Been there, seen that, like a few relatives kids who stayed as they were going to SLU..and evenings after work they do.help wash dishes, cook, clean etc.



And THERE lies the answer!....I'll let my Wife "manage" it and keep me out of it, But as long as things are getting done and we still have some privacy, etc.....and still have our stuff and money! Long as wife understands money and budgets by then, what could possibly go wrong?! (cough, cough) :fingerscrossed: :juggle:


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

We have an excellent maid and we pay her P2500. We feed her and provide toiletries. She attends mass with us and goes shopping with us. She is honest, honorable, and reliable. We treat her like a member of the family and her response is to be respectful. I understand this is not everyone's experience. We are grateful.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> We have an excellent maid and we pay her P2500. We feed her and provide toiletries. She attends mass with us and goes shopping with us. She is honest, honorable, and reliable. We treat her like a member of the family and her response is to be respectful. I understand this is not everyone's experience. We are grateful.


Is your maid doing some work around the house for seven days per week?
If so, even at P100/day she would get P3000 per month, at P150/day she would get P4500 per month.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> We have an excellent maid and we pay her P2500. We feed her and provide toiletries. She attends mass with us and goes shopping with us. She is honest, honorable, and reliable. We treat her like a member of the family and her response is to be respectful. I understand this is not everyone's experience. We are grateful.


You are blessed!!! Chambacadaw!!!!


----------

